# Finally got pics... (large files)



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)




----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

:thumbup: 

slick idea on using hose to protect that brake line


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

Slayer2003 said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> slick idea on using hose to protect that brake line


Yeah I couldn't think of anything else to do since I had to remove the bracket to get the Camber plates to fit


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

how does your car run with the ecu, intake, and pulley


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

what the...why do you only have half a CAI?


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

yeah that is half the cai lol

i like those rims. do you know how much they weigh?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

sell me your struts...


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

tkvtec said:


> Yeah I couldn't think of anything else to do since I had to remove the bracket to get the Camber plates to fit


When we installed those GC camber plates on another 200, we just took some colored silicone hose and slit it down the center so it slid over the brake line like split loom does. Gives it more of a trick look and is plenty thick enough to insulate the brake line. Your car has a nice stance to it and looks smooth with those rims. Only thing I'd suggest is maybe tint the windows.


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

Thanks for the replies.
The CAI I bought used and he never sent me the vacuum hose. I have yet to find the right sizes. I've been trying to get the silicon hose to do it, but I may just end up using some other kind of hose.
I have actually been thinkin about tinting the windows.
The car runs pretty good. The ECU went in last and made the biggest difference. But they all compliment each other very well. I'm going to be installing a new clutch with HD PP and JWT flywheel, and HS header and full 2" exhaust.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

very nice and clean

are u planning a body kit or staying with the stock body lines??


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

whiteb14 said:


> very nice and clean
> 
> are u planning a body kit or staying with the stock body lines??


Staying stock. At most, I'll get SE-L sideskirts and maybe a stock spoiler, but I will most likely do nothing because I don't really need the spoiler and the skirts are so hard to find.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

tkvtec said:


> Staying stock. At most, I'll get SE-L sideskirts and maybe a stock spoiler, but I will most likely do nothing because I don't really need the spoiler and the skirts are so hard to find.



nice just the way i like it :thumbup:


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

McLaren F1 2003 said:


> yeah that is half the cai lol
> 
> i like those rims. do you know how much they weigh?


they're 15 lbs a piece
the 15's are ~13.5 lbs.

The wheels I really wanted were the SSR Competition's, but they were a bit out of my price range at the time. I will probably get them for my next car. Biggest reason is that 16's weigh only 11 lbs. Second reason is cause they look good too.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Nice! :thumbup:


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

myoung said:


> Nice! :thumbup:


Always good to get positive feedback from someone with such a hooked up ride.


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> sell me your struts...


Not a chance.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

tkvtec said:


> Not a chance.



damn youuuuuuuuuuuuuuu hahaha


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> damn youuuuuuuuuuuuuuu hahaha


Suspension is about all you need. Everything else is lookin good. The drop is nice, but as you stated you hate those lowering springs.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

tkvtec said:


> Suspension is about all you need. Everything else is lookin good. The drop is nice, but as you stated you hate those lowering springs.



i know. thats the only thing i havent really touched, other than the strut tower bars and springs and camber kit. i put on the arospeed springs back in my rice days and have regretted it everyday since. but ive been puttin all my $ in the motor lately...but the suspension is for sure the next thing im gonna do.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

after a clucth


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

nice and clean...are u selling the suspension set up?


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

JayL1967 said:


> nice and clean...are u selling the suspension set up?


I do have a full set of unused Ground Control Coil-overs on hand...
Bought those then found a great deal on my full current setup.


----------

